# Sinn 856



## Lsk (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everybody...great forum..

I would like to ask about Sinn 856.

There is no local dealer where i could fit this watch on my wrist...

My wrist is about 16.5 cm. (6.5 inches) When i take a measurement on top of my wrist its 56mm (2.2 inches).

Can you say is the Sinn 856 right size for me? Could it be/look too big??

1000 euros is lot of money for me, so i want it to be perfect watch for me 

Thank you very much!! (sorry my bad english)


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)

My wrist measures 2.3" across; 7.25" in circumfrence.
This photo doesn't give a good perspective, as it's not at 90 degrees to the width of my wrist. Perhaps you can visualize it.
"Too big" is quite subjective. I had a 45mm PO that looked like a clown watch on me, someone else might feel differently.


----------



## ClarkJ (Jun 17, 2010)

You could always try the 656 which is a little smaller, but looks largely the same or a 657 which is the same size and looks alike, but has a bezel so will wear a little smaller. (less actual dial size)


----------



## Lsk (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks. 656 is great looking watch too but without tegiment case.
I dont know if is possible to have tegimented case in 656...and how much extra it will cost. Maybe i will ask.... maybe i`ll buy 856 
856 is still number one for me.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to our Sinn Forum.

BTW: Welcome to Watchuseek LSK.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the hand-off Mike!

Welcome to the Sinn Forum LSK. I too have 6.5" wrists that are not as flat across the top as yours are. I have tried on the 856 on several occasions and feel it doesn't look too large on my wrist. Of course I may not be the person to ask, I've been known to wear a Doxa T-Graph from time to time with no remorse. :-d


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

I think that should be no problem. 856 has pretty short lugs and the whole thing hugs the wrist well.

My wrist is a bit north of 6.5". Difficult to tell from this angle, but the lugs are well within the edge of the wrist. This is also my most comfortable watch.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Lsk,

In the dimension you are showing the Sinn 856 lugs are 47.5 mm.
The case diameter is 40 mm. Even if you move the caliper or watch
up your arm to a narrower part the Sinn 856 will not look too large.

I agree it is best to check things out prior to purchase. Perhaps you
can find another watch the same size to try on.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the 856 and a 7" wrist. I actually find the 856 a bit small, not too small, just that it is not at all big. I rarely get to wear this watch however as my wife has stolen it. Her wrists are much smaller than mine and I think the 856 looks absolutely stunning on her. So you will have absolutely no problem with size. Oh, and it is a seriously good looking watch - very striking.


----------



## Lsk (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for help and picks.
I will purchase Sinn 856. I`ll send the pictures when i get my watch


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lsk said:


> Thanks for help and picks.
> I will purchase Sinn 856. I`ll send the pictures when i get my watch


Since Finland doesn't have any Sinn Authorized Dealers you will have to purchase directly from the factory here: http://www.sinn.de/en/Contact.htm

Good luck and we can't wait to see the pics! :-!


----------



## Cdt luppo (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi LSK, 
I'm from France, and i have a 657 with metal bracelet. My wrist is also exactly 165 mm..., 
I believe the 856 will fit perfectly : 
I plan to get also a 856 in the future and i think it is the max case size we can wear, anything bigger
Like the 857 will not be as "ok" as a 657, 656 or 856 !!
And my wrist is somewhat flat...!


----------



## Lsk (Jul 19, 2010)

I sended a mail straight to the factory in this addres: 
*Sales* 
T +49 (0)69 / 97 84 14-200 
F +49 (0)69 / 97 84 14-201 
[email protected]

Hope this was a right place...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lsk said:


> I sended a mail straight to the factory in this addres:
> *Sales*
> T +49 (0)69 / 97 84 14-200
> F +49 (0)69 / 97 84 14-201
> ...


That should do it. If you have to call ask for Maria or Patric; both speak good English and are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Lsk (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi. Finally its here and its perfect. (sorry about the big pictures)


----------



## kurwenal (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! It looks good, for size and all.
I have the black version on steel, and find although I have larger watches by measurement, the 856S is my largest watch by looks. Still, it is a comfortable wear, and it sure just looks like that on your wrist, as well.
Enjoy!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks very good on your wrist; definitely not too large. The 856 wears "big" because of the large diameter dial. The 2893 movement, tegimented case, and 40mm size all make the 856 a significant upgrade over the 656.


----------



## Lsk (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks. Accuracy is great. Right now it is 6h / +-0 sec  
I dont know what is real GOOD lume but this definetely good enough.
So thanks everyone for good advice. It was a right choice!! :-!


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

Great pictures and the watch looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

sammysy said:


> Great pictures and the watch looks perfect on your wrist!


I want to echo what Sammy said, it does look good on your wrist. May you have health to enjoy! :-!


----------



## Lsk (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi again! One more (stupid) question :-s 
What is it mean when your watch is fully charged (i mean machine)?
It should run 48h when it is fully charged.
Yesterday i wear my 856 like normal day when i havent so mutch to do. Watching tv and so on...I take my watch off about 0800pm and it stop this morning at 0900am. So i guess it wasnt fully charged or there is some problem.
So how mutch activity my watch need to run over 24h or 48h??
Its hard to explain because my english (it wasnt my favorite subject in school ):thanks


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lsk said:


> Hi again! One more (stupid) question :-s
> What is it mean when your watch is fully charged (i mean machine)?
> It should run 48h when it is fully charged.
> Yesterday i wear my 856 like normal day when i havent so mutch to do. Watching tv and so on...I take my watch off about 0800pm and it stop this morning at 0900am. So i guess it wasnt fully charged or there is some problem.
> ...


I'm with you Brother, English wasn't my favorite subject either...and I'm a Yank! :-d

A full charge can be accomplished overnight on a winder or by putting 50-60 manual turns on the crown before wearing. If you are winding a partially charged watch you'll hear and/or feel the mainspring clutch slip when the movement is fully wound. The mainspring clutch prevents the movement from being overwound.


----------



## Watch wrist: g.p. (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice choice, a much better watch IMHO. Looks perfect!


----------



## Plainsong (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's a shout-out from Finland to Finland. I'm an expat in Helsinki, getting my first Sinn in a long time, tomorrow (hopefully). It's just a plain lil' 556, but I'm pretty stoked to be back in the game again. 

Anyway, my criticism would be the strap. The 856 needs a strap that says rugged, a strap that says cool, or a strap that just plain says awesome. I don't think it's at home with croco grain.

Do a google image search for "856 Chronissimo" - and I think you'll see what I'm on about.

Now of course you may not agree with me, but you'll see what I'm on about. 

Whatever strap you're happy with, it's great that you found a watch that's a keeper. I accidentally sold my keeper (The 356 UTC), and I've been lost ever since. Don't let that happen to you. ;-)


----------



## Roman_V (Aug 25, 2010)

Good day friends.
I really like the Sinn 856.
Only confuses the absence of a border around the window with the date. It is easy to read the date?
And unfortunately, they do not sell in Russia. Not be able to look at the reality on the arm.
Sincerely.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Roman_V said:


> Good day friends.
> I really like the Sinn 856.
> Only confuses the absence of a border around the window with the date. It is easy to read the date?
> And unfortunately, they do not sell in Russia. Not be able to look at the reality on the arm.
> Sincerely.


Hello Roman, and welcome to WatchUSeek and to the Sinn Forum. :-!

The black bordered date window and black date wheel is designed to cut down on dial clutter. Once you've worn the 856 for a while your eye will automatically go to the 4 o'clock marker when you want to see the date. It's all a matter of training your brain. ;-)

You are correct, Sinn doesn't have a dealership network in Russia yet so you're stuck dealing with Sinn in Germany directly for now. The good news is there's plenty of great Sinn watch pics here on WatchUSeek, just do a search.


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

It's easy to read the date.

In fact, I find it easier to read the date on the 856 compared to the traditional 3 o'clock position because it's better angled for my eyes when I hold the wrist up.


----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

sammysy said:


> I think that should be no problem. 856 has pretty short lugs and the whole thing hugs the wrist well.
> 
> My wrist is a bit north of 6.5". Difficult to tell from this angle, but the lugs are well within the edge of the wrist. This is also my most comfortable watch.


Very nice watch. I saw in person in Singapore at a place called The Hour Glass. It was on a steel bracelet, I was told it was hard coated finish or something. What's that circle to the right of the number 18, the sales person tried to explain...


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

The symbol to the right of the no. 18 indicates that the watch is antimagnetic resistant to 80,000 A/m, as opposed to the standard resistance of 4,800 A/m.


----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

For the record, I too have a 6.5" Inch, or 16.5cm (metric) wrist diameter. 856's dial is 40mm excluding the crown vs 556 38.5mm. I 'think' from unofficial sources I have read the lug width of 856 is 4.7mm, vs 556's 45mm (confirmed). I wanted a Sinn 556a as the size was ideal for me, but I wanted it with a solid back and full magnetic protection- Not available. I then tried for Sinn 656 which did have solid case back, but not the words "Made in Germany" on the dial, a prerequisite requirment for me. I discovered this model is discontinued. After the help of many people's experiences on this fine forum and IMO, I chose the 856. 

The 856 is the perfect tool watch and then some. Sinn uses one of the worlds best cases (SUG), 'allot better than Rolex' Sinn tells me as far as technology, precision, durability and longivity are concerned- And the 856 has the best case Sinn uses!!! 856 is a tool watch, without being too sporty. It also offers a degree of elegance and can get by in most all dress and formal situations these days. IMO the 856 is cliche` is that it is a 'Wolf in Sheeps Clothing'. It offers office conformity, yet at the same time it is strong and robust and therefore suited to harsh environments. It is THE modern man's watch. Damn nice watch and worth evey penny in my book!

I buy my 856 in early September 2013. Sinn Australia said if I 'feel' doesnt fit me or I am not happy with it in any way, I may return it for a full refund. However, if this is the case I will return it and relpace it with a new Sinn 556a, even though it lacks one important feature I like 1000gaus magnetic protection which is = to Rolex' Milgauss, yet less than half the weight!


----------

